# Does anyone know where I can buy amano shrimp for a decent price?



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

Let me know. I cant seem to find Amano shrimp anywhere


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

*Looking for Amano shrimp and Cherry shrimp to buy.*

Let me know how much and where you are.

P.S can these two types of shrimp be put together?


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

They can def live together. I may have some for sale shortly if you havnt found any by then.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pets-other-i...mi/1143559127?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## DSZ (Feb 14, 2016)

Shrimp fever has both. ( midland and finch) also petsmart sells amano shrimp under rock shrimp.


----------

